# [Aporte] Ecualizador Grafico de 10 cortes, Compacto



## tupolev

Hace ya tiempo hice este ecualizador y me pareció buena idea compartirlo con todos los del foro.
Son dos placas por canal y se montan a escuadra y se suelda en las pistas gruesas donde coinciden.

Y como no, unas fotos del ecualizador.

Hay muchos compañeros del foro que me piden las medidas y el modo de impresión, para este circuito, pues aquí lo publico en formato PDF, listo para impresión y en las medidas correctas.

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado

Muy bueno el ecualizador!
Perdon por la pregunta, pero quiero estar seguro de haber entendido bien la imagen.
Los potenciometros son de 20K lineales?

Saludos.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Tupolev,por donde encuentro un diseño y/o proyecto realmente tentador, ,claro , facil de realizar aprarece 'tupolev'  gracias por todos tus aportes y paciencia para aguantarnos a los de poca experiencia, muchas gracias compañero del foro


Jorge


----------



## Daniel

Hola a todos, es la primera vez que escribo y es para preguntar que atenuacion tiene cada banda del ecualizador porque estoy buscando uno que tenga 24 dB/oct. es para usarlo en un sistema multiamplificación (3 vias) con el crossover publicado en este foro con el TL 084


----------



## nuk

hola a la gente ya arme este ecualizador  y si que tiene un buen sonido puedo hacer un efecto de concierto. pero encontre unos incomvenientes en los 3 ultimos rangos creo que son : 
--------------------------
32Hz - 64Hz - 125Hz
--------------------------
no me da nada sera por que el creador de este EQ puso condensadores electroliticos bueno el otro inconveniente fue no encontrar siertos valores de condensadores que me dijeron que no existen bueno asi que los reemplase
de ahi despues cuando lo puse a funcionar fue perfecto pero luego comenso a filtar un sunbido en el amplificador eso no me gusto por que comenso a aumentar .
yo puse este ecualisador asi :
|--------------- |||||||| -------------- |||||||| ------------------- || --------------
| *EQ10Band* | ====| * PreAmpl*   |====| * Amplificador* |==| *Parlantes* |<||
|--------------- |||||||| -------------- |||||||| ------------------- || --------------
bueno creo que es asi la forma de usar un EQ bueno de esa manera lo use corrijanme si me equivoque.


----------



## Fogonazo

La forma correcta es esta

|--------------- ||||||||| -------------- |||||||||| ------------------- || -------------- 
|   PreAmpl    |====| EQ10Band  |==== | Amplificador     |==| Parlantes |<|| 
|--------------- ||||||||| -------------- |||||||||| ------------------- || --------------

No conviene emplear electróliticos en este esquema por su falta de presición (20% de tolerancia)
Lo mejor es buscar capacitores "Styroflex"
Respecto a los valores: para conseguir el valor mas aproximado se recurre a colocar capacitores en paralelo.


----------



## luisgrillo

cuando empleas capacitores en circuitos de filtrado, es mejor usar el valor correcto, si no existe buscas el mas proximo y modificas las resistencias en el circuito RC del EQ, cuando pones 2  en paralelo tienes 2 reactancias capacitivas y eso implica el filtrado de 2 frecuencias, si bien funcionaria en teoria poner 2 capacitores en paralelo. va a funcionar en la practica. pero como todos sabemos no es lo mismo la teoria que la practica. si quieres hi-fi en tu circuito te recomiendo que pongas un solo cap en lugar de do y busques el valor mas sercano y si  puedes, modifica tambien las resistencias.


----------



## nuk

hola a la gente del foro creo que para obtener mas sencibilidad algo como Hi-FI  creo seria  variar la resistencia de entrada de 15K por valores menores como tanbien el condensador :
===========================================================
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
===========================================================
asi creo que se obtendria mas sensibilidad claro que hay que tener en cuenta la distorcion
sera cuestion de regular a y fogonazo gracias por el tema de forma de uso y posicion del *EQ*voy a intentar esa forma de uso 
bueno siguiendo con los condensadores me di con la sorpresa de encontrar estos valores en condensadores MKT de 600V 200v 100v 63v con valores de 3.3K de 6.8 K creo que eso cuenta claro siempre y cuando funcione bueno y en cuanto a los reemplasos que hice fue estos 
=====================================================
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
=====================================================
creo que fue todo lo que hice 
bueno y para hacerlo compacto solo compre potenciometros lineales digitales(*Estereos*)  y los adapte lo unico que tendran que hacer es dos placas donde van los CI.bueno eso es todo amigos jejeje 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Post:* aguien sabe como puedo hablar por un micro y ala ves de fondo musica algo asi como un caraoke creo o es una mezcladora de sonido si saben de algo asi me pasan la vos 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
=====
♫nuk♫
=====


----------



## citen358

hola amigos es muy bueno el ecualizador pero solo te varia las frecuencia io necesito  armar un ecualizador de que te varie ademas de las frecuencia tambien la amplitud etcc necito de su experiencia amigos espero su resupuesta


----------



## crazysound

Hola, estás equivocado. El ecualizador no varía la frecuencia, sino la amplitud de una determinada banda de frecuencias.


----------



## citen358

hola,  creo q esta bien lo q dices pero q me dices de un ecualizador paramétrico q varie la amplitud el ancho de banda etc.. io me referia algo asi. Con este ecualizador  podemos elegir cual será la frecuencia sobre la que amplificamos (+dB) o atenuamos (-dB) y se pueden conseguir ajustes más exactos.


----------



## crazysound

Entonces te expresaste mal.


----------



## hrusso

muy interesante diseño y buen pcb lo voy a poner en practica y cuando lo termine subire algun comentario sobre su desempeño.gracias por el aporte y permitirme compartir este sitio con ustedes.
atte Hector.


----------



## nuk

hola a la gente del foro pude  armar el Ecualizador de tupolev en version estereo aqui dejo unas fotos para que lo disfruten creo que el asunto de que sea estereo es solo los poteciometros estereo.


----------



## luki_91

Hola,
muy bueno el aporte, pero tengo una duda. ¿Que ganancia tiene por banda ? Un abrazo.


----------



## paul mescua

amigo tupolev una consulta en el diagrama  el condensador se va hacia el potenciometro pero en el diagrama de componentes del condensador se va a una que dice P y despues se va al potenciometro lineal ayuda por fa compañeros


----------



## tupolev

Hola paul mescua, la P significa puente (es una unión directa, por la cara de componentes).

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

eso es así.

en muchos esquemas se encuantra como una P mayuscula y en otros (dependiendo el idioma), lo encuentras como J1; J2...etc.

ya que en ingles se le llama "jumper".


saludos


----------



## nuk

bueno por no preguntar las medidas la hice a la antigua jejeje....! tengo esta imagen que me ayuda para integrados solo tengo que hacer que encaje en word y listo tanbien sirve para transistores  pero aparte tengo para Mosfet saludios 
*comment*
el tamaño es preciso


----------



## G.Tota

hola me gustaria armar el ecualizador pero queria saber si en ves de soldarlo en escuadra podria unirlo con cables...perderia calidad?..y si tbm me pueden pasar el impreso con potenciadores dobles para hacerlo estero...desde ya gracias y gracias tupolev por un gran aporte
edit
otra pregunta cuantos capacitores son ceramicos y cuantos son de polyester y los electroliticos son de 15V no?...
si alguno q pueda y mepueda hacer la lista de componentes mejor....recien empece a estudiar electronica y todavia no entiendo mucho


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

Tupolev, ¿alguna idea de cuanto es la IcMax del proyecto?, tengo un pequeño transformador de 12 + 12 y quiero ver si tiene la corriente suficiente, gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Nico17

buenas tardes, como podria hacerlo estereo y cuanto me costaria en total sin el gabinete en pesos argentinos gracias saludos


----------



## marvel

Para ♫nuk♫ 
Exactamente, lo que buscas es una mezcladora o sumador de señales...

Te dejo un par de links, hay un monton en el foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-4-entradas-10234/   Mixer 4 inputs stereo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-compacto-total-6-canales-12356/   Mixer 6 inputs stereo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/problema-sumador-senales-mezclador-17975/   Mixer 6 inputs stereo     este lo arme yo, funciona perfectamente

etc etc...

Espero que te sirva!


----------



## nuk

excelente yo tanbien vi esos post pero tengo un pregunta alguien tiene una tabla de valores o algo parecido para poder aumentar este EQ de 10 bandas a mas por ejemp:20 band o 31 bands mas que todo los calulos que se hacen por cada frecuencia gracias
♫nuk♫,comment


----------



## tupolev

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:
			
		

> Tupolev, ¿alguna idea de cuanto es la IcMax del proyecto?, tengo un pequeño transformador de 12 + 12 y quiero ver si tiene la corriente suficiente, gracias anticipadas.



hola Alejandrodb2006, con 500 mA. tienes suficiente.

saludos


----------



## santiago

y si compramos potes estereo, lineales, y modificamos la placa, para que sea estereo? cada pote sale 10 argentinos por aca (masomenos 3 dolares y pico) es mucha plata jajaja

saludos


----------



## AndyMetal

Hola, quiero usar ese ecualizador para el pedal similar al Boss EQ-20 que tengo en proyecto, el tema es que para un bajo electrico 8kHz ya es mucho y este llega a 16kHz, quisiera saber si alguien tiene o sabe de donde puedo sacar las formulas para manejar yo las frecuencias de corte. 

Saludos


----------



## Eien

Hola.

Montando el circuito me he encontrado con un problema. Tengo unos potenciometros stereo de 10k en vez de 20k como aparece en el esquema original. De todas formas, como se trata de amplificar mas o menos una señal, supongo que cambiando el valor de la resistencia de 470 de cada banda (la que esta justo encima del operacional) se lograria el mismo resultado. 

La logica me dice que deberia reducirla a la mitad para mantener la misma ganancia con los potenciometros de 10k, pero sin conocer la funcion de transferencia de esos filtros no estoy muy seguro. Alguien me podria confirmar?

Gracias


----------



## leolaovp

Buena.
Se agradece la información


----------



## cliver91

Hola, yo he montado el circuito con potenciometros de 25k estereos, pero el ecualizador no me funciona... Algunos capacitores que no consegui los reemplaze por dos capacitores en paralelo... Lo he probado de distintas maneras y solo llegue a escuchar la musica pero a un nivel muy bajo con un amplificador de 20W.... Ya intente ponerle preamplificadores en la entrada y la salida del ecualizador, he puesto un seguidor de tension en la salida para aislar el equ del amplificador, pero nada... si alguien me puede ayudar le agradeceria mucho...

Saludos...


----------



## palomo

Porque no pones fotos de tu ecualizador y mencionas que capacitores pusiste en paralelo y de cuales ocupaste, con que tencion lo alimentas y si no es mucho pedir pon el diagrama y marca en el cuales fueron los cambios que realisaste, o en su caso pon mas informacion de la falla para asi poder ayudarte.

Saludos.


----------



## palotronix

Hola, una pregunta, conviene hacer dos eq iguales, uno para cada canal, en vez de hacer uno con potenciometros estereos?, pasa que mucha gente leí que los quiere hacer con potes estereo pero yo he visto equalizadores de 30 bandas profesionales y tienen 30 bandas para cada canal, o sea están separados los potes, la ventaja es que te permite darle distintas eq a cada canal.
Gracias y saludoss


----------



## Fogonazo

palotronix dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta, conviene hacer dos eq iguales, uno para cada canal,.....


Eso va en el gusto personal, y depende de quién y donde emplee el ecualizador.


----------



## chacarock

no entendi el comentario del amigo palotronic, 
     si o si tienes que hacer dos eq iguales, si vas a emplearlo en estereo (o no?)

   por lo que dijo de hacer un eq con potenciometros estereos,


----------



## bourges

hola a todos, no puedo conseguir los mismos condensadores que aparecen en la foto de la plaqueta ya hecha que publico tupolev, y veo que nuk los reemplazo por otros... quería saber cual es el reemplazo de esos condensadores que hiciste nuk porque me dijeron que intente cambiarlos por poliester o cerámicos y veo que vos utilizaste de esos puede ser??? gracias por la ayuda excelente se ve este proyecto...


----------



## Eien

Hola a todos. 

Alguien ha montado este circuito y comprobado cuanto amplifica cada banda? 

Quiero decir, si metemos una señal de 100mv a 1000hz y amplificamos al maximo dicha banda, que salida obtenemos? o dicho de otro modo, cual es la ganancia de este amplificador?



> hola Alejandrodb2006, con 500 mA. tienes suficiente.



Y por otro lado, 500mA no es muchisimo? Este circuito lleno de operacionales deberia consumir muy poquito, no?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Eien dijo:


> ....Quiero decir, si metemos una señal de 100mv a 1000hz y amplificamos al maximo dicha banda, que salida obtenemos? o dicho de otro modo, cual es la ganancia de este amplificador?


Lo normal para este tipo de ecualizador es +-12 db


> Y por otro lado, 500mA no es muchisimo? Este circuito lleno de operacionales deberia consumir muy poquito, no?....



El comentario dice:


tupolev dijo:


> hola Alejandrodb2006, con 500 mA. tienes suficiente.
> 
> saludos


Eso NO significa que consuma 500mA, sino que con 500mA alcanza, el consumo real debe rondar los 150mA


----------



## Eien

Alguien podria decirme la funcion de transferencia de estos filtros pasa banda? 

No dispongo del valor exacto de todos los condensadores, asi que pretendo cambiar alguna resistencia para ajustarla a la banda de corte original. 

Gracias


----------



## antiworldx

Eien
Te envio un programa que hice para calcular filtros pasabandas. En el te muestra la respuesta asi como valores de los componentes pasivos que lo componen y el diagrama del circuito.
Espero que te sea de utilidad ya que la funcion de transferencia que buscas esta ya programada para realizar lo que quieres hacer. 
Adicionalmente te comento, que con la simple funcion de transferencia, no es posible realizar cambios en el diseño, ya que la funcion de transferencia solo te ayuda a conocer su respuesta. Requieres otras formulas auxiliares para obtener valores de diseño.
Salu2!

Nota: El programa no requiere instalacion ni archivos adicionales a los incluidos. Simplemente descomprime en una carpeta y puedes utilizarlo desde la usb.


----------



## Eien

Gracias antoworldx, lo probare!


----------



## AGB

Que guapo, lo que se puede hacer!


----------



## Eien

Hola a todos. Tengo un par de comentarios sobre este ecualizador. Cabe decir, que todavía no lo he montado, así que mis comentarios están basados sobre simulaciones. 

1 - La señal de salida para la mayoría de las frecuencias de entrada me sale desfasada 180º, esto es, invertida.

2 - Para señales de entrada de 32, 64 y 125 hz, la señal sale también desfasada, pero no tanto. 

3 - Con los potenciometros lineales a 10K (es decir, en medio) la señal ni se amplifica ni se atenúa, para la mayoría de las frecuencias. 

4 - De nuevo, para las frecuencias de 32, 64 y 125Hz, las señales estan algo atenuadas. (hasta casi la mitad para el caso de los 32 Hz).

Todo esto se arregla, eliminando el primer amplificador operacional y sus elementos, la dos resistencias de 15K, los dos condensadores del principio de 820n y el de 330p. Sin estos elementos, todas las señales salen en fase con la señal de entrada y sin atenuarse ni amplificarse si todos los potenciometros están al 50% (10k y 10k).

Parece ser que este primer operacional implementa un filtro para el espectro audible, pero creo que da mas problemas de los que soluciona, sobretodo a frecuencias bajas... Que opinais? Alguien ha tenido la misma sensación que yo con ese operacional?

Y luego una pregunta. No seria mejor montar los potenciometros logaritmicos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eien dijo:


> Todo esto se arregla, eliminando el primer amplificador operacional y sus elementos, la dos resistencias de 15K, los dos condensadores del principio de 820n y el de 330p. Sin estos elementos, todas las señales salen en fase con la señal de entrada y sin atenuarse ni amplificarse si todos los potenciometros están al 50% (10k y 10k).
> 
> Parece ser que este primer operacional implementa un filtro para el espectro audible, pero creo que da mas problemas de los que soluciona, sobretodo a frecuencias bajas... Que opinais? Alguien ha tenido la misma sensación que yo con ese operacional?



El capacitor de 820nF deberías reemplazarlo por uno de 2.2uF o más para bajar la frecuencia de corte del filtro pasa-altos de entrada a 4Hz o menos. El de 330pF deberías disminuirlo a 100pF para cortar en 100kHz la frecuencia superior. Con eso debería mejorarte bastante la respuesta de ese ecualizador COMPLETO tal como está. La inversión de fase es un hecho y se debe a ese A.O. en configuración inversora, pero eso no provoca ningún problema...dependiendo de que post-procesamiento de la señal sea el que hagas. La necesidad del A.O. es real, aunque no necesariamente en configuración inversora, ya que los giradores del ecualizador hay que alimentarlos con señales de baja impedancia y eso es lo que hace ese A.O.


----------



## Eien

De todas formas, si la señal proviene de un previo como este: Mezclador (Mixer) de 4 entradas ya logramos esa baja impedancia con la que tenemos que atacar a los potenciometros, no? 

Aun así, acabo de simular con valores de 2.2u y 100p y se obtienen resultados bastante buenos (gracias por los valores ) pero eliminando el "tercer" condensador. (ese de 820n conectado a la salida del primer A.O). Este condensador, mete una atenuación y lo que es peor: un desfase a la señal de casi 120º a frecuencias bajas. Habría que subirlo también bastante: por encima de los 4.7u para que la atenuación y el desfase no sea tan grave. De todas formas, es este condensador tan importante? Cual es su función exacta?

Por ultimo ya, la pregunta que he hecho antes y se ha quedado en el tintero: No seria mejor utilizar potenciometros logarítmicos?


----------



## Fogonazo

Eien dijo:


> De todas formas, si la señal proviene de un previo como este: Mezclador (Mixer) de 4 entradas ya logramos esa baja impedancia con la que tenemos que atacar a los potenciometros, no? ......


Eso es correcto si tu conoces de donde va a provenir la señal de entrada, este ecualizador se pensó como unidad autónoma, independiente de un previo de alta o baja impedancia de salida.



Eien dijo:


> ......Por ultimo ya, la pregunta que he hecho antes y se ha quedado en el tintero: No seria mejor utilizar potenciometros logarítmicos?



No, los controles de tono emplean potenciómetros lineales que te permiten hacerlo "Gráfico" es decir la posición relativa del potenciómetro da una idea visual sobre el nivel de atenuación o acentuación del control.

Si fueran potenciómetros logarítmicos tendrías una curva atenuación/posición del eje distinta hacia cada lado del punto 0db del potenciómetro y este punto no estaría en el centro del recorrido del potenciómetro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eien dijo:


> De todas formas, si la señal proviene de un previo como este: Mezclador (Mixer) de 4 entradas ya logramos esa baja impedancia con la que tenemos que atacar a los potenciometros, no?



Lo que dices es una alternativa válida, pero el buffer se coloca en el diseño original por que quien lo diseña no tiene idea de que le van a conectar antes.



Eien dijo:


> Aun así, acabo de simular con valores de 2.2u y 100p y se obtienen resultados bastante buenos (gracias por los valores ) pero eliminando el "tercer" condensador. (ese de 820n conectado a la salida del primer A.O). Este condensador, mete una atenuación y lo que es peor: un desfase a la señal de casi 120º a frecuencias bajas. Habría que subirlo también bastante: por encima de los 4.7u para que la atenuación y el desfase no sea tan grave. De todas formas, es este condensador tan importante? Cual es su función exacta?



Ese capacitor de 820nF junto con la resistencia de 470K forman otro filtro pasa-altos con frecuencia de corte en 0.4 Hz. Yo creo que puedes quitarlo sin problemas, pero en realidad esa forma de conectar el buffer a los filtros no me "gusta". SI te molesta ese capacitor, removelo y listo. Lo único que hace es eliminar el offset del buffer, pero este es muy bajo y se va a eliminar en la etapa de salida del ecualizador.
PD: La etapa de salida TAMPOCO me convence mucho...nada en realidad.



Eien dijo:


> Por ultimo ya, la pregunta que he hecho antes y se ha quedado en el tintero: No seria mejor utilizar potenciometros logarítmicos?



No ganarías nada usando potes logarítmicos y harías que la escala de ajuste de atenuación/ganancia de cada frecuencia fuera alineal. Dejalos lineales nomás...


----------



## Eien

La verdad es que cuando vi el este ecualizador me sorprendio un poco su configuracion. Hace 3 años (en 2º de carrera) tuve que motnar uno para un proyecto en la universidad (montabamos un equipo de musica y yo me encargue del control de tonos) y lo hice de una manera mas sencilla. Tenia 6 filtros: 4 pasa banda, un basa bajos yun pasa altos. Los 6 deberian haber sido pasa altos, pero aun asi funcionaba bastante bien. Cada frecuancia estaba totalmente separada del resto, no como en este, que las frecuencias de las distintas bandas se solapan un poco. 

Este es el esquema que montamos:



De todas formas ya tengo hechos mis propios PLCs para este ecualizador y tras algunos ajustes es el que voy a utilizar. Ademas dos, uno para cada canal...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gracias también por lo de los potenciometros, no lo había pensado de esa manera. En cambio, para los ajustes del volumen digamos "general" si que recomendaríais potenciometros logarítmicos, no?

Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eien dijo:


> Gracias también por lo de los potenciometros, no lo había pensado de esa manera. En cambio, para los ajustes del volumen digamos "general" si que recomendaríais potenciometros logarítmicos, no?



Sip. Los potes de volumen siempre son logarítimicos. También podés usar lineales con una resistencia en paralelo al cursor para que se comporte "como si fuera logarítimico".
Leé este artículo para que veas de que se trata:
http://sound.westhost.com/project01.htm

Saludos!


----------



## kiwhilario

ezavalla dijo:


> PD: La etapa de salida TAMPOCO me convence mucho...nada en realidad.



Hola, quiero meter este ecualizador en un proyecto q tengo para final de ciclo.
pero...¿por qué no convence mucho la etapa de salida? es mala acaso?

o en todo caso pregunto: ¿Como se podría mejorar?, para q me quede bien lo que quiero hacer. Lo que quiero hacer es un mixer de 6 canales con ecualizacion de 5 bandas x canal  con un control de volumen inicial para cada canal (preamp) y un master volume. 

espero con ansias su ayuda 

salu2


----------



## pabloka

Fogonazo dijo:


> La forma correcta es esta
> 
> |--------------- ||||||||| -------------- |||||||||| ------------------- || --------------
> |   PreAmpl    |====| EQ10Band  |==== | Amplificador     |==| Parlantes |<||
> |--------------- ||||||||| -------------- |||||||||| ------------------- || --------------
> 
> No conviene emplear electróliticos en este esquema por su falta de presición (20% de tolerancia)
> Lo mejor es buscar capacitores "Styroflex"
> Respecto a los valores: para conseguir el valor mas aproximado se recurre a colocar capacitores en paralelo.



Como estan ? una consulta , si quiero agregar un divisor de frecuencia lo colocaria entre el eq10band y el o los amplificadores ? Va ,  si es aconsejable.
Desde ya muchas Gracias !!!


----------



## Electronec

pabloka dijo:


> si quiero agregar un divisor de frecuencia lo colocaria entre el eq10band y el o los amplificadores ? Va ,  si es aconsejable.
> Desde ya muchas Gracias !!!



¿Para que?.para unos bafles de dos bias?

Saludos.


----------



## pabloka

No , tres vias , agudos , medios y los graves un canal para dos woofer de 10" y el otro para un subwoofer de 10".


----------



## Electronec

Entonces has de ponerlo entre el ampli y los parlantes.

Saludos.


----------



## pabloka

Electronec dijo:


> Entonces has de ponerlo entre el ampli y los parlantes.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Electronec , pero si lo coloco de esa manera voy a mandar la señal amplificada al ecualizador , me parece , yo habia pensado este esquema.

Preamplificador----Ecualizador.......Crossover........Etapas Amplificadoras.....Parlantes.

Si no me equivoco asi deberia de funcionar.
Muchas Gracias por preocuparte.


----------



## Electronec

pabloka dijo:
			
		

> Preamplificador----Ecualizador.......Crossover........Etapas Amplificadoras.....Parlantes.



No, no. Veamos:

El equalizador es por sí miomo, un divisor de 10 vias.
Si quieres poner un Crossover, has de colocarlo en la salida del amplificador, para que enrrute cada frecuencia a su parlante correspondíente, en este caso de tres:

Graves, Agudos y Médios.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Electronec dijo:


> Si quieres poner un Crossover, has de colocarlo en la salida del amplificador, para que enrrute cada frecuencia a su parlante correspondíente, en este caso de tres:



Electronec:
El habla de crossover y *etapas amplificadoras*, por lo que parece que quiere usar crossovers activos y varios amplificadores, y en ese caso lo que plantea es *totalmente correcto*.


----------



## Electronec

ezavalla dijo:


> Electronec:
> El habla de crossover y *etapas amplificadoras*, por lo que parece que quiere usar crossovers activos y varios amplificadores, y en ese caso lo que plantea es *totalmente correcto*.



Si es eso lo que quiere......OK ezavalla.
No le entendí eso en su exquema.

Un cordial Saludo.


----------



## sprenc

Hola pues bueno fijate que he estoy analizando ahorita tus circuitos este y el de 20 bandas pues dejame decirte que esta muy impreciso en cada frecuencia o bien te pasas mucho o te falta para llegar al control en cada banda en que enfocas la atenuacion pues en la banda de 32 hertz en realidad estas dando 37.5 hertz como que es mucho no crees???  En la banda de 16 khz estas dando realmente 14.1 khz como que te falta mucho, y es en todas no nada mas en estas, ahora es un requisito fundamental conseguir exacto 1 khz en la sexta banda ya que ahi muchas pruebas en donde calibramos a 1khz y tu circuito da 961.59 como que no es fiable esto y pues bueno quien deberas se puede decir ayudo a tu circuito fue el amigo nuk es recomendable a montar el circuito que el propuso ya que es un poco mas cercano a las frecuencias deseadas, bueno pues para principiantes es muy bueno, ademas no notaran la diferencia entre banda y banda, ademas como se trabajan octavas pues no ahi tanto problema, nuk checa dices que no te da nada en las primeras bandas debe de, el circuito esta bien realizado, y no debe de dar problemas.


----------



## nikko

Hola, tengo una duda.
voy a utilizar este ecu en un equipito que me estoy armando, pero... ¿me combiene poner un pre antes? ¿cual?
Muchas gracias


----------



## sprenc

nikko dijo:


> Hola, tengo una duda.
> voy a utilizar este ecu en un equipito que me estoy armando, pero... ¿me combiene poner un pre antes? ¿cual?
> Muchas gracias



siii te conviene ya que aumentaras la ganacia de tu equipo aqui muchos circuitos de preamplis y estan buenos


----------



## jhonrafael23

El pre geminis es muy bueno, de igual manera el preamplificador con entrada de microfono, linea y eq


----------



## marco antonio

hola que tal tengo una duda si deseo este equaliazor en version  estereo como haria para dos canales no entiendo me podrian esplicar gracias por su colaboracion


----------



## Electronec

marco antonio dijo:


> hola que tal tengo una duda si deseo este  equaliazor en version  estereo  como haria para dos canales no entiendo me podrian esplicar gracias por  su colaboracion



Tienes que realizar uno por canal, osea, dos circuitos.
Ten presente que el Stereo no es otra cosa que dos señales totalmente  independientes una de otra, por lo tanto se tienen que procesar de forma  individual.
Lo que tienes que hacer es poner potenciómetros Stereos, de esta forma ecualizas los dos canales a la vez.

Saludos.


----------



## marco antonio

aya gracias mira osea que el impreso de donde va los potenciometro lineales debe ser cambiados por uno estereo pero con dos placas de componentes eso quiere decir gracias nuevamente


----------



## Electronec

> aya gracias mira osea que el impreso de donde va los potenciometro  lineales debe ser cambiados por uno estereo pero con dos placas de  componentes eso quiere decir gracias nuevamente



Efectívamente.

Saludos.


----------



## navaness

oye tupolev muy buenos tus circuitos,
estan muy bonitos, solo una pregunta,
como diseñas los impresos??


----------



## darko

muy bueno el ecualizador, gracias por compratirlo^^ yo aún no e montado nada para utilizarlo yo en mi casa, solo las prácticas de clase y no acemos nada de esto, la verdad, muy bueno^^


----------



## Selkir

Tengo una pregunta un poco "tonta": ¿podría utilizar este Eq como Eq para un abjo eléctrico? Es decir, usarlo como si fuese un pedal (Bajo --> Eq 10 cortes --> Ampli) ¿ Creéis que tendría un buen sonido con el bajo?


----------



## Fogonazo

Selkir dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta un poco "tonta": ¿podría utilizar este Eq como Eq para un abjo eléctrico? Es decir, usarlo como si fuese un pedal (Bajo --> Eq 10 cortes --> Ampli) ¿ Creéis que tendría un buen sonido con el bajo?


Si puedes, no sería muy "Tradicional", pero electrónicamente hablando nada te lo impide.

No sería muy tradicional e incluso un desperdicio ya que es un control de rango completo y tu bajo NO llega a todo ese rango.


----------



## Selkir

Gracias Fogonazo, era más o menos lo que me imaginaba. Pero Bueno es saber que como solución así improvisada sirve jeje


----------



## krolinaek

tupolev dijo:


> Hola amigos, hace ya tiempo hice este ecualizador y me parecio buena idea compartirlo con todos los del foro.
> Son dos placas por canal y se montan a escuadra y se suelda en las pistas gruesas donde coinciden.
> 
> Y como no, unas fotos del ecualizador.
> 
> Hay muchos compañeros del foro que me pidén las medidas y el modo de impresión, para este circuito, pués aqui lo posteo en formato PDF, listo para impresión y en las medidas correctas.
> 
> Saludos


 Veni te pregunto por favor como alimento este ecualizador lo estoy realizando para un proyecto de electro 2 por fa ayudame ....
grax!


----------



## Selkir

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si puedes, no sería muy "Tradicional", pero electrónicamente hablando nada te lo impide.
> 
> No sería muy tradicional e incluso un desperdicio ya que es un control de rango completo y tu bajo NO llega a todo ese rango.



Bueno, he mirado un poco por internet y si, se que tienes razón, pero según está tabla http://www.hispasonic.com/revista/22 el bajo tiene una fundamental que va desde los 41 hasta los 300Hz (el Eq empieza a los 31Hz) y los  armónicos van de 1 a 7KHz (el Eq termina a los 8KHz).
Por esos datos me parece que no sería tanto desperdicio a pesar de ser un Eq de rango completo; aunque pensándolo mejor, tal vez, le sacaría más provecho usándolo como Eq de guitarra, ya que esta tiene una fundamental de 82 a 1319Hz y armónicos de 1 a 3'5KHz por amplificador y hasta 15KHz directa.


----------



## crispeta

hola!

estoy construyendo este ecualizador pero necessito saber un par de cosas que las tengo en mente y n*O* se entender.....

sobre los filtros,q*UE* imagino q*UE* son passa banda, no en*C*uentro ningun esquema general que tenga el mismo connexionado con los que aparecen en este circuito... son passa banda seguro no?


----------



## Fogonazo

crispeta dijo:


> hola!
> 
> estoy construyendo este ecualizador pero necessito saber un par de cosas que las tengo en mente y n*O* se entender.....
> 
> sobre los filtros,q*UE* imagino q*UE* son passa banda, no en*C*uentro ningun esquema general que tenga el mismo connexionado con los que aparecen en este circuito... son passa banda seguro no?



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 


Busca información sobre "Gyrator" (Giradores)

http://mysite.du.edu/~etuttle/electron/elect66.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyrator


----------



## krolinaek

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> 
> *05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
> 
> 
> Busca información sobre "Gyrator" (Giradores)
> 
> http://mysite.du.edu/~etuttle/electron/elect66.htm
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyrator



Ayudame Como debo  ser la señal....del ecualizador a la salida... no entiendo la verdad mucho 
acerca del tema pero lo estoy haciendo como proyecto de universidad elector 2 gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo

krolinaek dijo:


> Veni te pregunto por favor como alimento este ecualizador lo estoy realizando para un proyecto de electro 2 por fa ayudame ....
> grax!





krolinaek dijo:


> Ayudame Como debo  ser la señal....del ecualizador a la salida... *no entiendo la verdad mucho *
> acerca del tema pero lo estoy haciendo como proyecto de universidad elector 2 gracias...



¿ Y por que no realizas un proyecto sobre el cual si entiendas ?
Suponiendo que lo armes, te funcione y lo presentes, que pasará cuando alguien te consulta sobre ¿ Como funciona ?


----------



## diegolll

antiworldx dijo:


> Eien
> Te envio un programa que hice para calcular filtros pasabandas. .......



Como ya lo has utilizado no te será difícil, pero podrías explicarnos un poquito los datos que hay que introducir en el programa.
Algunos los entiendo, pero para hacerlo funcionar correctamente y no meter la pata..

Se agradece


----------



## electrodo100

hola a todos del foro . soy nuevo en el foro me parece bueno  el esquematico  lo  construire,  hasta la proxima  ok.


----------



## marco antonio

hola que tal queria saber si podia remplazar los  potenciometro de 20 k por de 100k poque pienso si la señal se satura o se distorciona cuando subo el volumen es nesesario cambiar ese potenciometro quiero instalarlo depues de un previo estereo eq linea volumen


----------



## electrodo100

hola a todos quisiera saber como se calcula los dbs de un equalizador grafico ,porque si cambias el potenciometro de una de las bandas influye en algo o no? GRACIAS .


----------



## marco antonio

y se puede colocar en ves 20k a 100 k lineales estereo a este equalizador grafico de 10 banbas y ese componente cuadrado blanco que es gracias 
saludos


----------



## kiwhilario

qué componente cuadrado blanco? especifíca y adjunta una imagen para poder precisarlo mejor. Y sobre los potenciometros no estoy seguro, pero lo mejor sería ajustarse al diseño porque yo lo construí una vez y funcionó muy bien.


----------



## marco antonio

ahy en la foto que publico un compañero que lo conviertio a estereo , ahora lo mio es que cuando lo convierto a estereo nesesito dos placas y el otro usar pot estereo para una placa pero el circuito no se como hacerlo saldria con puentes la otra es que si lo instalo  con previo y un distribuidor de 6 vias estereo que trabaja con potenciometro de 100 k interfiere algo al sonido o le quita ganancia frecuencia o potencia y distorcion que pasaria con la calidad de audio estereo 
gracias saludos


----------



## marco antonio

este equalizador convertido a estereo que fuciona con potenciometro 20 k  si lo instalo  con previo y un distribuidor de 6 vias estereo que trabaja con potenciometro de 100 k interfiere algo al sonido o le quita ganancia frecuencia o potencia y distorcion que pasaria con la calidad de audio estereo 
gracias saludos


----------



## Selkir

nuk dijo:


> [...]bueno y para hacerlo compacto solo compre potenciometros lineales digitales(*Estereos*)  y los adapte [...]



Hola. ¿Me podrías decir que tipo de potenciometro digital usaste? La idea es poner los potenciometros digitales para así hacer varias configuraciones que se cargarían desde un microcontrolador (sería con un PIC18F2550). Aun no se bien como hacerlo, pero me imagino que tendré que usar este tipo de potenciometros.


----------

